# My Lobster



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

He's usually in the dark so when he was out, I took a couple pics of my lobster:


















And a quick video:


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

How big is Pinchy now? He’s getting to be almost 5 years old and looking good!


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

OMG he's (she?) getting big. I'm horrible at guessing lengths, the lobster is almost always facing me in his cave so i havent been able to take an actual measurement, but maybe 5"? longer if you include the reach of his pinchers....

He's in his own 20 Gallon long with a white short-spined urchin and a couple snails, crabs and a conch. i toss in a little food from feeding my display tank every few days - and about once a week i will put in a sliver of calamari or frozen cocktail shrimp and he's been happy taking it. There's other things in the tank like bristle worms, he might be feeding off?


----------

